# Table Saw Switch, Left or Right?



## cstrang (Sep 22, 2009)

I was thinking the other day about the side of the table saw that the switch is on, my table saw at home has the switch located on the left side, out of the four we have at school (three Generals and one SawStop) two have the switch on the left and two have it on the right hand side. I prefer mine on the left as I am right handed and usually stand to the left of the blade. It seems like most of the saws today are putting the switch on the left. So now I am curious, what do you prefer, left or right?


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

If your right handed, then left is probably better, especially if you need to stop the saw in the middle of a cut. My Unisaw switch is on the right, and can be a little tricky to get to at times.


----------



## JimmyNate (Mar 24, 2009)

Whichever side you stand on…the best is to make a 3 foot bar hinged down from the underside of the wing that bumps the switch so that you can hit it from either side of the blade as needed. I don't know who came up with the idea, but it's been around a while.


----------



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

I am right-handed and prefer it on the left. I am almost always using my right hand to support/guide wood being cut while my left hand is relatively free to start/stop the machine.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

I am also right handed and prefer mine on the left. It is located where it is easy to each both by hand and left knee if I get into a cut where both hands need to be available to control the cut or off cut


----------



## tooldad (Mar 24, 2008)

Proper table saw technique is stand on the LEFT OF THE SAW FACING THE FENCE at about 45 degree angle with your body. This puts your forces in a direction to keep the work against the fence. Standing on the right, causes you to pull the piece, and possibly reaching over the blade. Most people that are nervous stand on the right, then don't have the proper pressure and kickback happens. Standing on the right actually increases the risk of kickback. Either side proper hand placement, form, and flat straight lumber are the keys to reducing kickback.

by the way, my switches are on the left, at home and school, we moved the switches at school to make it a point to stand on the left for the students


----------



## cstrang (Sep 22, 2009)

Good point tooldad, never thought about that before. It makes you wonder why manufactures put the switch on the right side in the first place if it encourages improper use of the tool. I would like to see if we could get the switches moved in my school, shouldn't be hard because we have about 25 electricians in a class just upstairs, I bet they would just love to do that for a few cabinetmakers lol.


----------



## RedShirt013 (May 17, 2008)

Mine's on the left and I can't imagine how I'll live with it on the right. When cutting sheetgoods I'm on the left side and cannot reach a right sided switch. Plus turning off a switch to the right puts one close to the "line of fire" and I'm not too comfortable with that.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I am left handed and prefer it on the left…. I fail to see what does being right-handed or left-handed has to do with the positioning of the switch, and my point is - if you are standing to the left of the blade, and the switch is on the right - you'd either have to reach it with your left hand - which is practically impossible, or with your right hand - which means you'll have to support the board with your left hand - and if it's a thin strip, that means that your arm is crossing over the blade (or crossing in front of the blade) either way doesn't seem as safe as just bumping the switch on the left with your left hand while not having to cross anything to reach it.

I mean - we're talking about holding a board down - not some intricate job that really relates to us being right/left handed…


----------



## cstrang (Sep 22, 2009)

PurpLev, the reason that I thought left handed people may prefer the switch on the right is because some of the left handed people I know find it very uncomfortable to stand to the left of the blade, I guess the reason being is that the right hand is the hand that has the most control over the work piece. Since they stand to the right of the blade in my mind it would make sense for them to want the switch on the right side of the blade as well.


----------



## SouthpawCA (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm a southpaw and prefer it on the right. I stand on the right, much to the consternation of many shop teachers over the years. My saw had it on the left and I was trying to make that work, but finally moved it to the right. I'm no longer crossing in front of or over the blade to do anything.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I see your point, and my comment wasn't aimed at you - it was more aimed at the general idea of people stating that they are right handed, and thus prefer the switch on the left… which really I don't understand how it's related. as tooldad stated - there is a proper way to work with the TS, and a proper position to use - regardless of one's stronger side.

it's like driving a car - the gas/break is on the right, the clutch is on the left.. whether your right leg is stronger or your left one… unless you drive automatic that is…lol


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

I prefer the switch on the left also. I stand on the left side of the blade as tooldad said and press the piece down and against the fence.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

I dress to the left… too… lol


----------



## PaulfromVictor (Mar 29, 2009)

Just like your hunting dog, it should be on your left.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings Chris:
All I can say is: 6 of 1, 1/2 dozen of the other. Pick one-- go for it.

"That's all I got to say about that". Thanks Forrest. Goodnight, JohnBoy…......Goodnight everybody..


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Mine is on the right and it's quite small. The saw was made in the 1950's I'm guessing. I think I'd like a bigger switch on the left side because my fence is on the right and If I'm pushing wood with the right hand then the left is available to hit the switch if necessary.


----------



## JimmyNate (Mar 24, 2009)

I found a link to the idea I mentioned earlier for the shut off bar:
This is in Jim Tolpin's Table Saw Magic

Also, I think it's potentially misleading to tell people to always stand on the left. As I understand it, the real rule is to stand on the opposite side of the blade from the fence. If you use the fence on the left, you'll want to stand on the right.

Just my 2 pennies.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

i prefer left…like you i am right handed so if i'm holding a piece past the blade or wherever i use my spare hand to shut it off. mine is a left handed swith


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

well mine is on the right…i stand in front or to the left, but i can move my right leg just right and hit the switch..and shut it off leaving me both hands to do what is needed…....


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

larry..is that your ausie left or your goosey right…....


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

left for me


----------



## jasony (Dec 21, 2009)

Mine's on the left (Grizzly 1023). I don't know why I'd want it any different since I can very easily hit the bit red STOP button with my left leg without ever taking my hands off the piece or shifting my body at all. It'd make me very nervous to do either with a spinning blade. I still fear that machine (healthy respect of course!)

Jason


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

larry, I doubt that there are very many Americans today that understand dressing to one side or the other, probably because we buy so much off the rack, even quality clothes ( 9oooooooooooooooo)*

*COMMENT ADDED BY CAT WALKING ACROSS KEYBOARD WHO ALSO HIT THE CAPS LOCK.


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

I bought a Ryobi BT500 about 20 years ago and its tiny switch is on the right. Not knowing The Rules, the logical thing for me was to put the fence to the left of the blade and stand to the right when making a cut. I never thought much about it. All in all, it served me well for what it is and the jobs I needed it for.

I recently purchased a Grizzly G0690 with a switch on the left and a left tilt blade. Although it is taking some retraining for my brain to adapt to everything being reversed, I think left side makes a lot more sense for a right-handed person. The bigger issue for me is getting used to reaching my short arms across the comparatively massive table top and fence rail.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

I LIKE THE SWITCH ON THE LEFT SIDE. I CAN KNEE IT TO THE OFF POSITION IN AN EMERGENCY.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

After 24 years working at my old Craftsman TS that had the switch on the right, it is really hard getting used to my Griz that has the mag switch on the left. I thought about moving it, but then I thought, what the hell; even hanging's not bad once you get used to it. Being right handed doesn't make any difference to me, it's just that the switch is not where I expect it to be.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Has to be on the left


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

I think the saw should definitely cut off by itself when a loud enough EEEOOOWWWW!! is heard.


----------

